# Which parallel jaw clamps and how many?



## scubadoo (1 Feb 2016)

Hello,

I'm about to build some kitchen cabinets out of birch ply. I'll be assembling with a Domino 500 and pocket screws. I have a load of really long sash clamps, the ones that Rutlands flog off all the time, but really I think I need to get some parallel jaw clamps.

Question is, which brand and what is the minimum number and what clamping widths that I can get away with for standard cabinet dimensions?

Are the Bessey K Revo the ones to go for? Quite pricey! I wonder if anyone knows of any bulk deals?

Cheers
Dave


----------



## custard (1 Feb 2016)

scubadoo":23wp1rch said:


> I'll be assembling with a Domino 500 and pocket screws. I have a load of really long sash clamps, the ones that Rutlands flog off all the time, but really I think I need to get some parallel jaw clamps.



Why?

Firstly, pocket screws go a long way to replacing the need for any cramps at all, because they act to pull the joint together. Secondly, people were making great furniture with traditional sash cramps long before Bessey came along. Thirdly, if you're determined to get parallel jaw cramps then you need to spend a great deal of money to avoid wasting it all, it doesn't necessarily have to be Bessey, but it absolutely needs to be a quality alternative, which isn't cheap. 

I've got loads of Besseys, and they're terrific (I still use plenty of sash cramps though), but I earn my living making furniture so it's a sensible investment. For a one-off kitchen there's plenty of smarter ways of spending your money.

Good luck!


----------



## dkaardal (1 Feb 2016)

dm-tools is where I buy mine. They have the best prices I've found thus far, and they have 4-packs that are an even better deal. Service is good and shipping is quick as well. I think all sizes are available in the 4-packs, but here's one of them:

KR1000's x4 + a couple of free crappy little ones that are still fairly useful
https://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/section//sn/BESKR100PK4


----------



## dkaardal (1 Feb 2016)

I should say that I do agree with Custard (Did I just write that?). You don't 'need' parallel clamps for what you're proposing to do. That having been said, if you *want* them, then buying Besseys means you'll not be unhappy after the initial sting of paying for them wears off. They'll last you a good long while - but keep your sash clamps! you can never have too many clamps as they say.

As for how many you'd want and of what size for 'standard' cabinets... you could get away with 4 easily enough, if you're only gluing 1 cabinet up at a time. You can also just buy more as you need them, since shipping here in the UK is brilliant - fast and cheap (I'm from Canada, and when the Canada Post dogsled is in the shop everything grinds to a halt.).

Cabinets can be quite variable in dimensions, though they're usually 36" high and either 24" or 30" deep. Getting KR1000's would probably be fine, but if you're worried about it just don't order any until you've finished your build diagrams. That will tell you what the largest dimension is that you'll have to deal with.


----------



## D_W (1 Feb 2016)

I liked the older and lighter K body bessey clamps a whole lot better. If you're going to make cabinets of glued dado style instead of screwed as custard says, make yourself a few alignment tools (like a plywood base on the floor that's got squarely glued pieces on it so you have a reference while gluing). 

If you have spots where cauls made of 2x4s will help, make those, too. The number of large clamps that get on work like that start to get cumbersome, and most of the new clamps are ridiculously heavy once you start flinging them around.


----------



## Racers (1 Feb 2016)

If you are pocket screwing them then you only need one set of clamps.
Glue, clamp, screw, remove clamps and start the process again.
The Rutland heads aren't too bad not as good as the old record ones.
Pete


----------



## scubadoo (11 Feb 2016)

dkaardal":pl39ztzj said:


> dm-tools is where I buy mine. They have the best prices I've found thus far, and they have 4-packs that are an even better deal. Service is good and shipping is quick as well. I think all sizes are available in the 4-packs, but here's one of them:
> 
> KR1000's x4 + a couple of free crappy little ones that are still fairly useful
> https://www.dm-tools.co.uk/product.php/section//sn/BESKR100PK4



I take on board all the advice about not needing them for this specific project, but If i only bought the things i need i'd have too much space in the workshop :wink: 

I know that the clamps will be extremely useful for lots of other jobs and i only have a couple of cheapo dakota long sash clamps. 

Thanks for the link *dkaardal*, that seems like a great price. They arrived yesterday  - excellent quality and even the two freebies seem fine.

Cheers
Dave


----------



## shed9 (11 Feb 2016)

That DM-tools deal is tempting me now, I need some more clamps and am already convinced that any new clamps will be a good brand like Bessey. I've been looking around recently and 4 KR100 clamps with a couple of UK60's for >£190 is not half bad, thanks dkaardal for the link.


----------



## memzey (11 Feb 2016)

D&M seem to have the best price for Bessey's that I have come across. I'd be interested to hear if anyone has found the same clamps priced better.


----------



## scubadoo (24 Feb 2016)

memzey":1wdkd2ub said:


> D&M seem to have the best price for Bessey's that I have come across. I'd be interested to hear if anyone has found the same clamps priced better.



After I'd bought them I saw them cheaper on the Bessey website. £160 for 4 of the 1000mm

http://www.besseytools.co.uk/k-body-rev ... lamps.html

I used them for the first time yesterday gluing up an assembly/MFT table - I love them! If i need anything longer i just use a ratchet strap.


----------



## Wuffles (24 Feb 2016)

scubadoo":375j9stm said:


> memzey":375j9stm said:
> 
> 
> > D&M seem to have the best price for Bessey's that I have come across. I'd be interested to hear if anyone has found the same clamps priced better.
> ...



That's not a Bessey website though, it's someone using the name. MAP UK in fact. 

And that's plus VAT. D&M are normally the cheapest.


----------



## memzey (24 Feb 2016)

I've bought Bessey's from D&M in the past as I found them the cheapest in the UK. I needed some longer ones though so I've just taken a punt on some of the Rutlands knock offs. Will see how they stack up in comparison and post my findings here. I've seen previous threads with some criticisms of them but I understand the problem was with a dodgy initial batch and newer ones are supposed to be much better. We will see I suppose...


----------



## scubadoo (25 Feb 2016)

Wuffles":39h40e2a said:


> That's not a Bessey website though, it's someone using the name. MAP UK in fact.
> 
> And that's plus VAT. D&M are normally the cheapest.



Ah! I'd missed that, thanks.


----------



## Wuffles (25 Feb 2016)

scubadoo":32j1xecq said:


> Wuffles":32j1xecq said:
> 
> 
> > That's not a Bessey website though, it's someone using the name. MAP UK in fact.
> ...



Plus you get points with D&M


----------



## DiscoStu (25 Feb 2016)

I've not bought any so can't vouch for them but Axminster have their own brand of clamps now that look similar to a lot of the Bessy ones.


----------



## shed9 (25 Feb 2016)

Bought 8 KR100's and 8 TGRC 200/80s from the MAP site this week.

Bit of a hit at £360 for the lot but that works out at just over £22 per clamp which is an absolute bargain.


----------

